# To Co2 or not to Co2...that is the question



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

55 gal...heavily planted and well lit. I don't mind cleaning algae from the excess light...snails abound.

My plants are growing fine. Not sure why people add Co2.

I also have heavy bubbles going on to oxyginate....would the two work against each other? 

-Clueless in New Hampshire

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

CO2 for the most part will rid tanks of algae by promoting plant growth, which then out compete the algae. Also with certain plants you really need the CO2 or they will do poorly. The people who have those high tech setups are usually the people who do all the fancy scapes


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think my plants will need it then. I have a lot. But not too fancy. And algae I can handle, it is only a 55 gallon

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------

